# Is my slingshot a good option for newbies?



## arnoldpredator (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am new here. I open this thread because I find it difficult to learn shoting with my slingshot. Sometimes I shot normally but I lack any kind of precision, sometimes the ammo just flies randomly to places I were not pointing to, and sometimes (with very small ammo) the ammo even goes backwards which is dangerous.

I am using these tubes:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0010VOC0W/ref=twister_B0001AVBT8

The grey ones which I think are the extra heavy. I have just measured how much force I am doing when the tubes are elongated and it was 11 kg, Is it a common number? Is it too much? I struggle to hold the ammo between my fingers and I need to grip the pouch with the middle phalanx of my index finger, if I try to hold the ammo with just the distal phalanx I suffer.

I am using a modern slingshot, as you can see in the picture I am "only" using two anchor points instead of 4 because I need to do a lot of force to elongate the tubes, it is enought just with two.

I don't know what I am doing wrong folks, hopefully you will have some suggestions to make it easier to shot with this slingshot.

Thanks


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

11 kg pull is way too much for a newbie and for the vast majority of our members. Find some tubes with 5 kg pull or less and you will learn to shoot a lot quicker. I recommend TheraBand Yellow tubes to start. Once you get good with them, you can increase power.


----------



## arnoldpredator (Aug 10, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> 11 kg pull is way too much for a newbie and for the vast majority of our members. Find some tubes with 5 kg pull or less and you will learn to shoot a lot quicker. I recommend TheraBand Yellow tubes to start. Once you get good with them, you can increase power.


Thanks Henry, I will have a look at weaker bands and I will test them.

On the other hand I bought 7,5 meters of the extra heavy band, Do you think it would be possible to get 5 kg with these bands?

Maybe I can cut two large pieces and elongate them less than before.

And I have another question, it has been difficult to attach the tubes to the pouch, finally I found the strangle knot and it works fine, but today I was practicing and I think the knots were not so strong as when I started. What is the best method to attach the tubes to the pouch?

I have been searching on the forum and I cannot see a "Pineed" thread explaining this.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tie a set of flat bands to that frame. Those tubes are not good for common size ammo. It doesn't take heavy bands to be effective. Look up how to make a band tying jig . Once you get a light set of bands and some practice you will do fine.


----------



## arnoldpredator (Aug 10, 2014)

treefork said:


> Tie a set of flat bands to that frame. Those tubes are not good for common size ammo. It doesn't take heavy bands to be effective. Look up how to make a band tying jig . Once you get a light set of bands and some practice you will do fine.


Thanks for your post. I have some questions:

-Why do you prefer flat bands to tubes? What is their advantage?

-Which do you think is the best ammo for my extra heavy tubes?

-Ok, I will look for weaker bands. A band tying jig is easy to build I found a video explaining it.

-I hope so.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

arnoldpredator said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Tie a set of flat bands to that frame. Those tubes are not good for common size ammo. It doesn't take heavy bands to be effective. Look up how to make a band tying jig . Once you get a light set of bands and some practice you will do fine.
> ...


Not saying the're better. Just easier to cut and adjust to specific ammo. If you can find much lighter tubes they would be fine. You will get more speed and accuracy with something much lighter than your currently using. As you read more and gain more experience, it will all make better sense. Also trim the excess band at the pouch. You have way to much band at the pouch.


----------



## arnoldpredator (Aug 10, 2014)

treefork said:


> arnoldpredator said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


I understand, I have never had flat bands I will search a store here and let's see what can I buy.

Well I didn't cut them because I didn't know what was the best length, as the strangle know is easy to unwrap I will try to use those tubes with the maximum lenght and see what happens.

You are right I need to read, practice and purchase the right hardware because now it is a complete failure.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Talk to " Gaboxalo" a forum member and tournament shooter in Spain. He sells the Spanish style bands. Contact by private messaging and he will be happy to help.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Office rubber bands will work better than those silver tubes.


----------



## arnoldpredator (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks treefork,

Unfortunately I can't find Gaboxalo, I don't know if I am using the search tool correctly.

Do you have a link to his profile?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

arnoldpredator said:


> Thanks treefork,
> 
> Unfortunately I can't find Gaboxalo, I don't know if I am using the search tool correctly.
> 
> Do you have a link to his profile?


http://slingshotforum.com/user/1912-gaboxolo/


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

RuthieXXX uses that for her slingbows. Unless you are shooting cannon balls, it is just too much.


----------



## Rulz1523 (Aug 6, 2014)

Honestly thoose tubes are way too thick to shoot anything at a resonable speed, and aren't even worth the draw weight in the slightest. I would recomend thera tube yellow or red those are both pretty good in my oppinion.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Getting the stuff to make and apply flatbands is pretty inexpensive in the long run. And flat bands are WAY more cost effective, shoot faster, pull easier and just rock. The frame you have will work just fine. If you need rubber or pouches or anything check out simple-shot.com


----------



## arnoldpredator (Aug 10, 2014)

rockslinger said:


> arnoldpredator said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks treefork,
> ...


Thanks!



flipgun said:


> RuthieXXX uses that for her slingbows. Unless you are shooting cannon balls, it is just too much.


haha ok I understand.



Rulz1523 said:


> Honestly thoose tubes are way too thick to shoot anything at a resonable speed, and aren't even worth the draw weight in the slightest. I would recomend thera tube yellow or red those are both pretty good in my oppinion.


Ok, I see that the options are theraband flat gold, or tube red-yellow.



NaturalFork said:


> Getting the stuff to make and apply flatbands is pretty inexpensive in the long run. And flat bands are WAY more cost effective, shoot faster, pull easier and just rock. The frame you have will work just fine. If you need rubber or pouches or anything check out simple-shot.com


Nice website.


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> Getting the stuff to make and apply flatbands is pretty inexpensive in the long run. And flat bands are WAY more cost effective, shoot faster, pull easier and just rock. The frame you have will work just fine. If you need rubber or pouches or anything check out simple-shot.com


This is good advice but there are better retailers for you to use in Europe. Not that Simple shot are bad, its just delivery can take a while and shipping is expensive to Europe then there's waiting times and extra costs associated with shopping outside of the EU.


----------



## arnoldpredator (Aug 10, 2014)

Well Hattori maybe it is true, at the moment the customs is making it harder and harder to purchase from USA but their website is very nice and it is worth it to have a look there.

I will talk too with Gaboxolo who is in Spain too and if he is still active in the forum he will know where we can buy stuff.


----------

